# Butcher's twine



## roadfix (Apr 22, 2011)

Can I use ordinary cotton twine to truss a chicken?  Or does it have to be a food specific twine?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 22, 2011)

I would use it as long as it is cotton.  I save the bakery strings for things like that.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2011)

100% uncoated cotton.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 22, 2011)

Never use any synthetic twine as it will melt. It is much the same as patching for a muzzle loading weapon. It has to be 100% cotton or the results will be quite ugly.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 22, 2011)

Come to think of it, I have used sisal twine, in a pinch.


----------



## mkaylady (Apr 22, 2011)

Where can you buy inexpensive butchers twine?


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Can I use ordinary cotton twine to truss a chicken? Or does it have to be a food specific twine?


 
I did a lot of Googling on this a couple years ago and from what I can tell, all butcher's twine is is cotton string. And even though I had some cotton string, I went out and bought some thinner cotton string... and it sits in my cupboard, not my collect-all drawer


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 22, 2011)

You can usually find cotton twine near the yarn section of Walmart.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 22, 2011)

Hoot said:


> Never use any synthetic twine as it will melt. It is much the same as patching for a muzzle loading weapon. It has to be 100% cotton or the results will be quite ugly.





Does it just make a mess that needs to be cleaned up or does it damage the muzzle loader?

Or worse?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2011)

One of the cheapest places to find it is a hardware store.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 22, 2011)

It can be bad enough the you will have to replace the barrel. Although, I have only seen that once when a green horn at Rendezvous took a number of shots using some kinda patch and wondered why it was so hard to load.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  I'll pick some up at Home Depot tonight.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Apr 22, 2011)

mkaylady said:


> Where can you buy inexpensive butchers twine?


Butchers twine is not expensive anywhere.  The last I bought was at a pricey cookware store.  I bought it because it came in a nifty plastic container with a cutter.  Seemed like a good idea at the time.  Less than bucks.  I quickly reverted back to my old ways of cutting the string with a knife.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 24, 2011)

If you just need it once in a greeat while, just ask your butcher for a couple of wraps around his hand. S/he sould give it to you free fer nuthin.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 25, 2011)

I got 400 feet of 100% cotton twine for 2 bucks.....enough to last me a lifetime....LOL...

The two whole chickens I did on the rotisserie came out excellent, btw.  I dry rubbed them the night before.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 25, 2011)

roadfix said:


> I got 400 feet of 100% cotton twine for 2 bucks.....enough to last me a lifetime....LOL...
> 
> The two whole chickens I did on the rotisserie came out excellent, btw. I dry rubbed them the night before.


 
You not only got 400' of cotton twine for 2 bucks... you got 400' of _butcher's twine_ for 2 bucks


----------



## roadfix (Apr 25, 2011)

pacanis said:


> You not only got 400' of cotton twine for 2 bucks... you got 400' of _butcher's twine_ for 2 bucks


Yeah, no kidding, considering Amazon sells pretty much the same thing but labeled butcher's twine for much more than that.


----------

